# Are Brooks Brothers boxers worth it?



## tripreed (Dec 8, 2005)

I've thought about it before, but still haven't been able to get over the mental hurdle of spending $15+ on one pair of boxers. Granted, the number of wears that one gets out of a pair of boxers quickly brings the price-per-wear down to less than pennies, but still...Anyone have any idea how long they _do_ last? I suppose what might happen is like what happens with Brooks OCBD's: once you try them, you can't go back.


----------



## paper clip (May 15, 2006)

Timely post, Trip!

I just ordered 3 of the BB oxford boxers. I felt the same way you did, but I recently registered at BB to get the FF coupon, and they give you a $10 coupon for any online order over $50. To maximize the value, I ordered the boxers (3 for $52). I also had a small credit against an ugly watch strap I purchased during FF which I returned.

I'll post a report after testing them out.


----------



## AlanC (Oct 28, 2003)

I like them pretty well, but I find that Polo and BR have a better cut fly (more overlap) so that's what I generally wear. Take a look at , which I believe are in a Brooks cut, but use better fabrics (shirting leftovers).


----------



## mpcsb (Jan 1, 2005)

*In a word - yes*

They last years, at least the oxford cloth ones do. Been wearing them for about 40 years or so. I do now buy from J Press, I like their oxford cloth just a little bit better. Either ones will give you years of service. Be a frugal trad and buy them on sale like I do.


----------



## TradTeacher (Aug 25, 2006)

I bought my BB boxers at the outlet last summer and I like them pretty well. I think I paid $7.50/pair for them. I think it may be the only 346 item I don't mind buying. I still prefer Polo and J. Crew boxers, personally.

TT


----------



## A.Squire (Apr 5, 2006)

Boxers are a great buy regardless of income. Here's what I'd do. Stroll into Brooks (or your local men's store) and find a female to wait on you, browse around a bit and engage her in conversation (clothing related topics are easy, but I wouldn't recommend beating her up if she doesn't know a sack from a turd), let her know a little about yourself and ask her about life-it helps if you're honest and interested. Make your way over to the boxers; "these ought to do nicely"-expect "excellent choice, Trip", to be her reply. You here that?-excellent choice. Now here is a woman that thinks you have excellent taste. If she's good she'll make you believe it too. That should be worth any premium the store places on boxers. When and where else can you purchase an item without concern about price? I wouldn't even look at the price. Every time you reach for them in the morning your mind will drift back to that experience. 

Allen


----------



## Larsd4 (Oct 14, 2005)

I've had several pair of the BB oxford cloth boxers and find them to be the most comfortable boxers I've ever owned. I just received three more pair (FF sale) to put in the reserve drawer. They have excellent wear and just fit and feel better than most. I still have several other brands in the rotation, but always feel better when the BB shows up at the top of the drawer for that day's choice. Worth $19? Of course, BB prices them at the peak of their worth. Unless you have most of your wardrobe basics completed, stick with a cheaper and less comfortable alternative. After all, no one sees them but you and a few celebutantes.

JCrew offers theirs (mostly broadcloth) for $10 or so on sale.

BTW, I tried the Press oxford boxers and found that they fit me like I was an NFL running back. The legs are binding. Terrible fit.


----------



## kforton (Oct 26, 2005)

At $19 I would skip Brooks and go for the O'Connell's boxers. I believe they are the same boxers sold by Paul Stuart. The elastic waistband is covered by fabric on the inside, so it looks and feels more finished. $20.


----------



## robieusa (May 1, 2006)

Definitely worth it. The oxford cloth boxers are the best. I have tried other brands & they all end up getting mishapen or fitting funny. Brooks boxers just keep on doing their job.


----------



## Plainsman (Jun 29, 2006)

The BB boxers I have are pretty sturdy. I think they hold up as well as any. I don't like the fact that the elastic is exposed. Some others have the fabric coming over the top and covering the elastic. Makes them much more comfortable. Overall though the BB fit is pretty good. Very roomy.


----------



## Larchmont (Jan 2, 2005)

I used to wear Joe Banks, they changed styles. Switched to J. Crew, they changed styles. Now it is BB outlet and so far so good.


----------



## tew (Oct 30, 2005)

*boxers in general*

After years of wearing whatever kind of boxers were on sale at Target or Sears, and under the influence of [thread=46140]this thread[/thread], I ordered some boxers from Nordstrom's (on sale in late summer). It was more than I'd ever spent on underwear before.

The universe opened for me like a flower, all space and time became one, and the world seemed as new as a dewy field of freshly cut grass in the springtime.

So yes, splurge on some boxers.


----------



## mpcsb (Jan 1, 2005)

tew said:


> The universe opened for me like a flower, all space and time became one, and the world seemed as new as a dewy field of freshly cut grass in the springtime.


LOL - I'll have what he's having - :icon_smile_big:


----------



## tripreed (Dec 8, 2005)

Thanks for the input from everyone. I think I will have to break down, in the near future, and buy some oxford cloth boxers. Now, I seem to be torn between kforton's advice about O'Connell's, and Allen's excellent advice. My preferred salesperson at the Brooks here in Birmingham is a lady, but she is in her 50's or 60's and probably isn't quite what Allen was recommending, but I do enjoy buying from her, nonetheless. The O'Connell's boxers do look quite nice, though, and especially considering the information we've gotten about O'Connell's in the past days, I might be more inclined to supporting them.


----------



## J. Fields Collins (May 25, 2005)

*Tripp....*

Theaux is a good one and very strong in the ways of the trad...

I think she still mourns the fact that they do not have the sack in stock and she has to track them down to order them! She has also commented on the European look they have been cultivating there and how it has come at the cost of some long time customers. Give it a try.

The boxers are worth it.

J.


----------



## bigCat (Jun 10, 2005)

As a sise note, CEGO boxers are very similar to BB in cut, and they are definitely worth the price.


----------



## xcubbies (Jul 31, 2005)

Let me put in a good word for Lands' End boxers. Heavy duty oxford that lasts longer than the 346 boxers that I have.


----------



## kforton (Oct 26, 2005)

tripreed said:


> Thanks for the input from everyone. I think I will have to break down, in the near future, and buy some oxford cloth boxers. Now, I seem to be torn between kforton's advice about O'Connell's, and Allen's excellent advice. My preferred salesperson at the Brooks here in Birmingham is a lady, but she is in her 50's or 60's and probably isn't quite what Allen was recommending, but I do enjoy buying from her, nonetheless. The O'Connell's boxers do look quite nice, though, and especially considering the information we've gotten about O'Connell's in the past days, I might be more inclined to supporting them.


You will not be sorry. I have three pair of the O'Connell's and will be buying another half dozen by the end of the year. They just keep on delivering.

It's interesting that the family that runs the place does not dress strictly trad. John and Bernie both wear pleated trousers sometimes. John is sort of dandy trad. Ethan is sort of fogey. I have been there many times, but I still can't wait to get back. If I ever do end up back in my hometown, I can see trying to work there part time just for the joy of it.


----------



## tripreed (Dec 8, 2005)

J. Fields Collins said:


> Theaux is a good one and very strong in the ways of the trad...
> 
> I think she still mourns the fact that they do not have the sack in stock and she has to track them down to order them! She has also commented on the European look they have been cultivating there and how it has come at the cost of some long time customers. Give it a try.
> 
> ...


I am glad to hear that someone appreciates Theaux as much as she ought to be. I think I became most impressed with her when I went shopping for some pants and explained to her that I was hoping to lose some weight soon and she suggested that I simply buy some cheaper pants for the time being until I was down to where I wanted to be. That spoke volumes to me.

I've never discussed sacks with her, since I haven't really had the money to be in the market at Brooks, but I guess I might have to next time. I think you may have swayed me to go ahead and invest in some Brooks boxers. Might go this weekend (that is, assuming that they actually stock oxford cloth boxers here in Bham).


----------



## A.Squire (Apr 5, 2006)

Tweed Peacock--the cocky boxer. I'm not sure of the cost, but they are nice. 

*not made from tweed.


----------



## Thornhill (May 14, 2006)

I've seen Tweed Peacock boxers sell for 3 for $65 or 3 for $75, depending on the retailer. Best boxers out there.


----------



## Laxplayer (Apr 26, 2006)

xcubbies said:


> Let me put in a good word for Lands' End boxers. Heavy duty oxford that lasts longer than the 346 boxers that I have.


I am also a fan of LE boxers.


----------



## tripreed (Dec 8, 2005)

Perhaps I will do a comparison: two pair of Brooks, two pair of O'Connell's, two pair of LE. We'll see who the real champ is.


----------



## Laxplayer (Apr 26, 2006)

tripreed said:


> Perhaps I will do a comparison: two pair of Brooks, two pair of O'Connell's, two pair of LE. We'll see who the real champ is.


Please no pics though! :icon_smile_wink:


----------



## Topsider (Jul 9, 2005)

Laxplayer said:


> Please no pics though! :icon_smile_wink:


LOL...!

...Allen.

That's right, we don't need to see your peacock, tweed or otherwise.


----------



## tripreed (Dec 8, 2005)

Laxplayer said:


> Please no pics though! :icon_smile_wink:


Haha! Don't worry.


----------



## paper clip (May 15, 2006)

I got my BB boxers today. Will wash 'em and try 'em out this weekend and report back.

I presently have all LE boxers. I do like their oxford ones (I have some broadcloth ones, too) and that covered waistband.

Definately no pics!


----------



## Topsider (Jul 9, 2005)

So, do you guys wear your boxers cuffed, or uncuffed?





KIDDING!


----------



## Untilted (Mar 30, 2006)

and do you starch your boxers? pleats or flat front?


----------



## msphotog (Jul 5, 2006)

For more than a decade, I've worn nothing but BB Boxers. The oxford cloth is nice, but for me a little heavy for winter. Usually I wear the broadcloth boxers in a variety of plaids and patterns, and I just bought my last 7 pair on the end of season close-out for 9.99 each. Any others I have tried aren't long enough in the stride, but I haven't tried O'Connells, Cego or Lands end.
Some of my originals are starting to wear out, but they make great polishing cloths to wipe the wax off my old El Camino(******* Tradmobile!)
Brooks Brothers are the best!

Mark S.


----------



## rl1856 (Jun 7, 2005)

BB oxford for me. Numerically sized only; the s-m-l-xl are made with a lighter weight fabric that does't last as long. The 346 outlet edition is lighter still.

I've tried JPress, Cable Care and JosABanks, none lasted as long as the BB product.

Basic white and blue oxford cloth lasts for years ! Over time the fabric ages and aquires a chamios like feel.

I've tried their broadcloth; feels nice but doesn't last nearly as long.

I am also fond of their end on end fabric- very nice feel and they seem to last longer than broadcloth.

Nice to get them on sale, but given how long they last, the oxford cloth boxers are a good value at full price.

Best,

Ross


----------



## Concordia (Sep 30, 2004)

rl1856 said:


> BB oxford for me. Numerically sized only; the s-m-l-xl are made with a lighter weight fabric that does't last as long. The 346 outlet edition is lighter still.
> ...Ross


Are they the same cut? For some years, I've gone to the XLs imagining that they were wider in the leg than the numerically sized versions. If there's a direct substitute I will definitely investigate the oxford cloth.


----------



## mcarthur (Jul 18, 2005)

*Boxers*



AlanC said:


> I like them pretty well, but I find that Polo and BR have a better cut fly (more overlap) so that's what I generally wear. Take a look at , which I believe are in a Brooks cut, but use better fabrics (shirting leftovers).


AlanC-
I am a big fan of the polo boxers


----------



## mcarthur (Jul 18, 2005)

*Boxers*



Allen said:


> Boxers are a great buy regardless of income. Here's what I'd do. Stroll into Brooks (or your local men's store) and find a female to wait on you, browse around a bit and engage her in conversation (clothing related topics are easy, but I wouldn't recommend beating her up if she doesn't know a sack from a turd), let her know a little about yourself and ask her about life-it helps if you're honest and interested. Make your way over to the boxers; "these ought to do nicely"-expect "excellent choice, Trip", to be her reply. You here that?-excellent choice. Now here is a woman that thinks you have excellent taste. If she's good she'll make you believe it too. That should be worth any premium the store places on boxers. When and where else can you purchase an item without concern about price? I wouldn't even look at the price. Every time you reach for them in the morning your mind will drift back to that experience.
> 
> Allen


Allen-
You earned two winks. Keep up the good work!


----------



## rl1856 (Jun 7, 2005)

Concordia said:


> Are they the same cut? For some years, I've gone to the XLs imagining that they were wider in the leg than the numerically sized versions. If there's a direct substitute I will definitely investigate the oxford cloth.


Don't think the generically sized shorts are cut the same. The fabric is DEFINATELY not as substantial.

Best,

Ross


----------



## mpcsb (Jan 1, 2005)

Untilted said:


> and do you starch your boxers? pleats or flat front?


LOL...sometimes with pleats...see avatar - LOL


----------



## paper clip (May 15, 2006)

paper clip said:


> I got my BB boxers today. Will wash 'em and try 'em out this weekend and report back.
> 
> I presently have all LE boxers. I do like their oxford ones (I have some broadcloth ones, too) and that covered waistband.
> 
> Definately no pics!


I washed and laid out a pair of the new BB and an blue oxford cloth pair of LE that I have had for about a year. They are almost identical in fabric and size and details (one piece back, stitching, etc. Only major difference is that the LEs have the "furry" waistband - so the elastic is not directly against your waist. However, I have not noticed any discomfort with the BB waistband.

The BB are fine, though, and it will be interesting to see how the longevity of use compares. I assume that basically it is down to a comparison of fabrics. I would assume that since the oxford cloth in a BB OCBD is nicer/heftier than a LE OCBD that the BB will prove the winner over time.


----------



## ROI (Aug 1, 2004)

*Robert Talbott*

Shirt-quality fabrics (assorted patterns or solid pinpoint oxford), generously proportioned, covered waistband, exact (even) waist sizes, the make you would expect from Talbott.

I was long a devotee of Brooks' tartans and bold stripes. They lost my business when they sent the production to a part of the world poxed by virulent diseases and voracious insects. Not in MY boxers, Brooks! Changing to imprecise s-m-l-x sizing was an incidental affront.


----------



## rsmeyer (May 14, 2006)

Boxers and pajamas are the only things I buy from Brooks anymore.


----------



## Spooter (Jul 15, 2006)

mpcsb said:


> LOL...sometimes with pleats...see avatar - LOL


:icon_pale: :icon_smile_big:


----------



## Tradfan (Oct 17, 2006)

B2 Boxers may or may not be worth the $15, but if you are going to spend that much you might as well spend a little more and get the best. The best are now made by O'Connells in Buffalo, NY. The fabric is more substantial than Brooks boxers, and they have a real waistband, which means the fabric is folded over and the elastic does not show. I posted a while ago about my experiences and how I thought the B2 might be more comfortable because the elastic rests nicely on the skin, but now after 6 months of washing and wearing I can tell you that the real waistband is preferrable. The elastic on my Brooks boxers already looks a bit shabby, whereas the others, with the real waistband and more substantial fabric, have softened up niceley and show no signs of wearing out in the near future.

As I said, O'Connells now makes the best. I actually have a bunch from J.Press from about a year ago, but when I went to order some more recently I was informed that their USA producer had shut down and production had been moved to Taiwan, and that their new boxers do not have a propper waistband, meaning they are like the Brooks boxers. Then I called O'Connells, and was informed that they had the same problem but were able to find a US supplier. I can attest that they are every bit as good as the old J.Press boxers. I couldn't even tell the difference if it weren't for the label.

So, if you are going to spend $15, why not spend $19 for the best? And don't waste your time with J.Press. O'Connells is the place to go now. Of coures, there may be other places where you can get something similar, Paul Stuart, etc, I don't know.


----------

